# Warré comb cages



## little_john (Aug 4, 2014)

No replies suggests that your request has fallen onto stony ground ...

Top-Bar Warre-beekeeping and extracting would appear in practice to not be happy bed-fellows - so my guess is that either you'll need to make your own cages, or run frames within your existing boxes. FWIW, I've been running foundationless frames within 300mm x 300mm stacks which are very similar to Warre Hives for a couple of years now, and this combination has been working extremely well.
'best,
LJ


----------



## AWayHugePickle (Dec 30, 2021)

little_john said:


> Top-Bar Warre-beekeeping and extracting would appear in practice to not be happy bed-fellows - so my guess is that either you'll need to make your own cages, or run frames within your existing boxes.


Thanks for the response LJ. I kind of figured that this was the case based on my searching around the forums and online. I found a reply by bernhard houvel to a post on the forums where he linked a comb cage but it didn't get me to where I needed to go and I find it difficult to navigate websites in languages other than english. I personally have no desire to put frames in my Warré hives right now. I only have two going and if I need to inspect anything, I found an affordable comb knife from the UK so I can easily cut out comb to inspect. Which I have done on one occasion. I wanted to find some comb cages so I could have the option of extracting and keeping the comb for more industrious purposes if I ever had the desire to do so. I guess I can call around and have something fabricated. I'll just pull a piece of comb from my hive to pull dimensions off of. Do you have any recommendation on how tight to the comb the cage should be? If the comb is 28mm wide, should the cage be like 32mm?


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

Fairly easy to make:
(111) Народный улей Варрэ Откачиваем мёд - YouTube


----------



## AWayHugePickle (Dec 30, 2021)

GregB said:


> Fairly easy to make:
> (111) Народный улей Варрэ Откачиваем мёд - YouTube


 Thanks Greg! That definitely doesn't look too hard to make. That gives me something to go off of since I'll need to DIY it. I need to do a deep dive into the Russian beekeeping videos you've linked to strengthen my commitment to this 300mm x 300mm box.


----------

